# Same fish? How many fish are in a particular spot?



## Cmfj (Jun 27, 2019)

I made the post about my friend Roosal catching our first flathead on Labor Day weekend. I went back to the same spot about 5 days later. Hoping to catch more fish. And getting a better understanding of these fish and dissect the spot. If you read my post other post you know that I’m new at flathead hunting and I want to learn as much as I can. 

I ended up catching a big fish. Same spot. Second trip to this spot. Same spot. Two biiigggg fish. Idk if it’s the same fish. Colors are definitely different. Idk how much if at all their colors change, like other fish. Here are the two fish. Im in orange hoodie. My first flathead after two years of chasing them. I feel like there should be lots of fish in this spot. But each time our only hit was a big fish. Not very much wood or rocks in this area. So maybe not many fish. Any insight would be appreciated. Thank you



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## winguy7 (Mar 12, 2014)

It's a different fish, looks like a good spot. Keep hitting it for the next 3 weeks. You'll probably have a night where ya get a few


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Different fish but both nice fish! No doubt they are both high 30s low 40s fish. I would guess yours is in that 40 to 42lb range and your buddy's is probably 38 to 40. Could be off a little but I bet that are very close to that range.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

There's other fish in that area no doubt!! If u have connected two times in a spot it's not luck. It's a good spot!!


----------



## Cmfj (Jun 27, 2019)

ducky152000 said:


> There's other fish in that area no doubt!! If u have connected two times in a spot it's not luck. It's a good spot!!


Thanks man all this has me more fired up. Taken me two years of searching reading and soaking baits to actually connect. I’ll definitely be in there again soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

